# Proccen Fläschchen?



## Kilala (12. August 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin Tränkemeister... und ich frage mich die ganze Zeit, ob Fläschchen (zB. http://wow.buffed.de/?i=22853, oder http://wow.buffed.de/?i=22851) proccen können beim 'bauen' bzw. brauen?!

Hängt das damit zusammen, wie man spezialisiert ist? Proccen die zB. beim Herstellen, wenn man Meister der Elexiere ist?!

vielen Dank schonmal für die Antworten


----------



## Ridiculous (12. August 2008)

soweit ich weiss net da sich ja um ein Fläschchen handelt und net um ein Trank (weil du trankalchi bist)

gibt keine spezifür Fläschchen, wenn doch make my day

nein sie proccen auch net wenn du meister bist. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nalcarya (12. August 2008)

Fläschchen zählen als Elixiere. Steht ja auch im Tooltip der Fläschchen, dass sie als ein Kampf- und ein Wächterelixier zählen.

Als *Elixiermeister* können auch Fläschchen proccen, ja.


----------



## Kilala (12. August 2008)

^^ das würde dann auch erklären, warum so viele Leutz auf Elexiere skillen... hattest du schonmal n Fläschchen Procc, Nalcarya? irgendwie kann ichs immer noch nicht so recht glauben...


----------



## nalcarya (12. August 2008)

Fläschchen der mächtigen Wiederherstellung ist mir persönlich mal geprocct (x2), als ich's nem Gildenkollegen hergestellt habe. Für meinen eigenen Char mache ich (noch) keine Fläschchen, da ich die mit 120 AP noch nicht kann und mein Main Schurke ist *_*

edit: http://www.wowwiki.com/Alchemy#Master_of_Elixirs
Da steht's auch drin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kilala (12. August 2008)

^^ ok, gut, dann wär ich jetzt somit überzeugt.... mensch, dann lass ich mir jetzt meine Flasks bei nem Elexier Alchi bauen. ... schade um meine schönen Geistesblitze -.- 

wie ist das, wenn du für jmd baust, nimmst du dann Geld für zusätzliche Flask Proccs?!.... hm, oder ich frag dann halt ma in der Gilde rum...

edit: ich bin grad ernsthaft am überlegen, ob ich dafür nicht sogar nochmal auf Elexier umlerne... immerhin kann ich mich als Heiler selber mit Fl. der mächtigen Wiederherstellung und meinen MT mit Fläschchen der Stärkung versorgen.... hrm....


----------



## nalcarya (12. August 2008)

Kommt drauf an wo du raidest, ob sich das umskillen lohnt. Wenn man genug Male der Illidari und den entsprechenden Ruf hat, brauch man sich halt nicht unbedingt mehr selbst Flasks herstellen *g* Und als Heiler brauchst du ja auch ordentlich Manatränke. Hat halt beides seine Vorteile.

Für Gildenleute nehm ich gar kein Geld, versteht sich. Für alle anderen lass ich aussuchen ob sie mir extra was geben oder ob ich eventuelle Proccs behalten darf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (12. August 2008)

ich hab letztens die mats für 1 fläschchen der stärkung und 1 fläschchen des reinen todes gefarmt. und was is passiert? sie haben beide geprocct <3 zwar nur n 2er procc aber egal. love teh elixier alchi 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



für proccs geld nehmen? sry aber das find sogar ich unter aller sau. die proccs gehören imo uneingeschränkt dem kunden. atm nehm ich noch nicht mal für den cd geld, weil ich geistesblitze brauche.


----------



## nalcarya (12. August 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> für proccs geld nehmen? sry aber das find sogar ich unter aller sau. die proccs gehören imo uneingeschränkt dem kunden.


Wie du schon schreibst, _deiner Meinung nach_. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Unter "unter aller Sau" versteh ich ganz andere Dinge.


----------



## DiLuCa (12. August 2008)

Hatte gestern bei 11 Fläschchen des unerbittlichen Angriffs (120AP) 2 mal 2er Proccs, es kamen also 13 raus. Irgendwie hatte ich mir da mehr erhofft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Naja vllt. nur etwas Pech gehabt.


----------



## nalcarya (12. August 2008)

2 Proccs bei 11 Herstellungen ist schon ordentlich, hätte auch durchaus passieren können, dass du gar keinen bekommst :O

Ich hatte mal bei 20 hergestellten Elixieren keinen einzigen Procc, wobei das schon Pech war, würd ich behaupten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vatenkeist (13. August 2008)

mein höxter procc bei flask lag bei 4
leider stimmt es das man auch mal 20-30x kein procc bekommt was einen dann schon abnervt

und warum für procc kein extra tg verlangen? ich meine wir ham uns spezialisiert gold ausgegeben etc und beiten eine dienstleistung an- das sollte entlohnt werden und wirds zum glück auch oft


----------



## PlayDerDudu (16. August 2008)

Huhu,
JA Fläschchen können Proccen , wie bei mir :


  [attachment=4332:4er_Procc.JPG]


PS : Bin Elexierspezi


----------



## Mumble (16. September 2008)

Moin,

bin selber Elix-Spezi und echt verblüfft, wie gut Fläschchen proccen.
Mein bestes Ergebnis lag bei 25 aus 14, wobei ein 4er und zwei 3er Proccs dabei waren und halt ein paar 2er...

Grüße!


----------



## Scotty1976 (19. September 2008)

Mal eine Frage von jemanden, der noch nicht solange dabei ist:

Was ist Proccs????


----------



## Dalmus (19. September 2008)

Scotty1976 schrieb:


> Mal eine Frage von jemanden, der noch nicht solange dabei ist:
> 
> Was ist Proccs????


Procs ist der Plural von Proc.

Ein Proc ist ein zufällig auftretendes Ereignis. Nicht in dem Sinne zufällig, daß ein Mob urplötzlich um irgendeine Ecke kommt, sondern ein Ereignis, von dem festgelegt ist, daß es bei einer bestimmten Aktion zu einer bestimmten Wahrscheinlichkeit auftreten kann.
Das gilt zum Beispiel für Waffenverzauberungen wie Mungo, Items mit einem Bonus, der eine sogenannte "Trefferchance" hat, oder aber auch daß ein Alchi-Meister beim Herstellen eines Tranks hin und wieder auch mal 2-5 Tränke aus den Materialien für nur einen Trank herstellen kann.

Die Herkunft des Begriffs ist nicht ganz sicher, aber es herrschen vor allem 2 Theorien vor.

a) Der Begriff ist als Abkürzung zu "*p*rogrammed *r*andom *oc*curance" zu verstehen. 
b) Der Begriff kommt von den "special *proc*edures", die programmintern ursprünglich für diese zufälligen Ereignisse genutzt wurden.

So, genug geklugscheissert. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Scotty1976 (19. September 2008)

Super! Danke schön für die Antwort!


----------

